
500 Startups Takes Strategic Investment from Abu Dhabi Financial Group - Ours90
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/04/500-startups-takes-strategic-investment-from-abu-dhabi-financial-group/
======
throwmeintoit
I can assure you this is the beginning of the end of 500. ADFG is not a
passive investor.

They invest for control as is obvious in the fact that they've taken on 1 of 2
board seats.

ADFG is the exact opposite of the kind of investor 500 should/would have taken
if it had the choice - its extremely controlling/ domineering, totally doesnt
get tech, and WILL get involved in the day to day/ realign strategy to suit
its interests.

